# mesh grill for lower bumper



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Was wondering if anyone knew where i can order a mess grill for my lower bumper to be painted same color as car. I have already modified my grill. I have the Metal grill. I have checked the JMS site and it doesn't offer. Thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

If you talk to Jay at JMS, he could prolly have it painted for you. Give him a call.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Grille-tech.com they have round hole and diamond mesh


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

altima25s,


What did you end up going with?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Altima8GA----I still haven't done anything lol. Have been searching and searching for a grill for my lower bumper to match the other grill. I purchased the Billet grill from Trendz and right now thats all they offer. I am not sure how it would look if I put mesh on my lower bumper with the metal grill. Maybe it would if I had it painted. What do you think?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Personally, I don't think that mesh looks all that great with a billet design. But give it another few months. I'm certain that some more billet grills will become available.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah i know, thats why i am waiting. Thanks


----------



## SEffects (Nov 20, 2002)

I spoke with a tech at Trendz and they cannot make one for the lower to match their other bar grilles. They mentioned that when they cut the framed grille for the lower it warped the metal and just didn't look right.


----------

